# New Gitzo Tripod and L-bracket for Sony Alpha A9 / A7 III



## fullstop (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/0388810394/gitzo-teams-up-with-sony-to-launch-tripod-and-l-bracket-designed-for-series-cameras

Right in the middle of Really Right territory. Especially on price. ;D


> The Gitzo Traveler α costs $999.99, while the Gitzo L-Bracket α will set you back $199.99.


----------

